# Blackberry kit



## greenbean (Apr 6, 2005)

Well I couldn't wait any longer for the blackberry vines to start producing. So I went to the wine shop in Little Rock (sorry George) I was already in the area. and bought a 96 oz. can a Blackberry Base from Vintner's Harevest. I'm going to make a 3 gal. batch because I want a full bodied wine. This is my first time doing this from a can. Normally I use fruit but I sort of like not having to destem all those little black buggers. 


96 oz. can Blackberry


2.6 gal. water


7 lbs. sugar


3 1/2 tsp. acid blend


2 1/2 tsp. yeast nutrient


1 tsp. pectic enzyme


3 campden tabs


1 pkg. Red Star Cote des Blancs





Chris*Edited by: greenbean *


----------



## Hippie (Apr 7, 2005)

What is the starting SG? Do you think it will have enough tannin without adding any powder? I think it will with that much fruit. Do you test acid or ph? You might have to sweeten up a smidgen because of high acid or low ph. Maybe more than a smidgen if the PA is as high as I suspect. Sounds good.


----------



## masta (Apr 7, 2005)

I have two batches of blackberry going made with the Vintners Harvest...3 gallon and 5 gallon. 


Used my newest toy a 50 g x 0.01 gscale to weigh out the metabisulfite and it worked like a charm!


----------



## geocorn (Apr 7, 2005)

Chris,


Don't apologize for shopping with a local store. I am not in the business to take business away from local stores, as long as they do a good job of taking care of their wine making customers. If you have local store and they take care of your needs, then by all means, support them.


I am in business to increase awareness in the hobby and serve those wine makers that do not have a convenient local store. I will also gladly take customers where their local store is not customer service oriented.


----------



## greenbean (Apr 7, 2005)

My local store is customer oriented. They just happen to be 70 miles away and alittle higher than you on some things



. But after shipping and handling it about averages out if you don't count gas money. The only time I stop by there is when I'm already in the area.CW I didn't get to take a SG reading because my Jack Russle decided to start playing ball. I lost two carboys also









. I was almost minus a dog! I just had to sweeten to where it tasted right. On the bright side it gives me a reason to get some new equipment. It also taught me not to let a hyper dog in my wine room.





Chris


----------



## Maui Joe (Apr 7, 2005)

Even hyper people are not allowed in my cellar....especially if they "talk with their hands!"


----------



## greenbean (Apr 7, 2005)

I needed a good laugh Maui. I'm thinking about adding 2 lbs. more blackberries to add more bodie.


Chris


----------



## Hippie (Apr 7, 2005)

I would definitely be minus a dog.






That same supply store you use in Little Rock is 100 miles from me, and gas to LR is alot in my SUV. George is not so far to make shipping charges that bad. 


Just off the top of my head, I estimate the abv to end up somewhere around 14% or so, if fermented dry. Let me know how close you think I am when it is all said and done.


----------



## greenbean (Apr 7, 2005)

CW, I guess you started a challenge. Everyone guess %abv..



. When I stabilize I will get the abv and post it.





Chris


----------



## Hippie (Apr 7, 2005)

How will you know? Do you know a chemist?


If you used a 96 oz. can for 3 gallons of wine,it will have more than enough body. It will have enough acid and alcohol, you will surely have to sweeten it. 


If you are using a vinometer to calculate abv, it will only work with very dry and clear wine. Tricky even then.


----------



## greenbean (Apr 8, 2005)

My Uncle



. He is a retired chemist from the arsenal. As long as he still has his stuff at home he can do it. 





Chris


----------



## Hippie (Apr 8, 2005)

Great. I still say 14 %.


----------



## Maui Joe (Apr 16, 2005)

Masta,


That new gram scale you got, is that one of those digital or tripple-beam scales? Where did you find it? Reading those conversion tables are getting too old for me these days.


----------



## masta (Apr 16, 2005)

It is a digital scale and it works great...here is the link:


 [url]http://www.blackstonescale.com/balances.asp?vend=21&amp;Item Cat=POCKET&amp;ProdID=Durascale-50-P [/url]


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 16, 2005)

There's NO WAY I'm buying one of those scales, NO WAY.....well not this week anyway...lol...


----------



## Maui Joe (Apr 16, 2005)

Masta,


Thank you very much. Heavy duty! Unbelieveable warranty as well!


----------



## masta (Apr 16, 2005)

Just another toy for the wine maker who wants to do it right the first time. Calculate the amount of powder you need and measure it then add!


Plus remember whoever dies with the most wine making toys wins!






*Edited by: masta *


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 16, 2005)

masta said:


> Just another toy for the wine maker who wants to do it right the first time. Plus remember whoever dies with the most wine making toys wins!




No Masta,


She who survives the one who dies with the most wine making toys, wins!



Just think what an attractive widow I'll make in the wine community!


----------



## greenbean (Apr 26, 2005)

My Blackberry is almost clear. I decided to make a port out of half the batch. I racked it today addedsorbate and oak chips. Then put it up to forget it for a few weeks. When I get ready to bottle I'll split it in half sweeten to taste and add brandy to the port half.





Chris*Edited by: greenbean *


----------



## masta (Jun 13, 2005)

Any advise on what Oak cubes and amount to add to my Blackberry wine? I have two batches one 5 gal and one 3 gal.


I have some American Oak-Medium Toast and French Oak-Heavy Toast.


----------



## Hippie (Jun 13, 2005)

I would try 1 in the 5 gallon and the other in the 3 gallon. At least next time you will know what you like. For your first time, use2 ounces for 4 weeks in the 5 gallon. Maybe 1 ounce for 4 weeks in the 3 gallon. You will know if you want to try more for 8 weeks next time.Use those tastebuds, you might want to leave it in the full 8 weeks.I would use the french in the lightest bodied wine.


----------



## masta (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

